# Country Frag



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey js, what's a "country frag"?

Just thought you might want to know there's a typo where you input your country's flag.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Where do you get the flags anyways? I looked around in the sigs, avatar, etc area and didn't find anything.

EDIT: Never mind, I found it! Allah al akbar!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

James NM said:


> Hey js, what's a "country frag"?
> 
> Just thought you might want to know there's a typo where you input your country's flag.


:anim_lol:

I'll fix it in a little while... When I worked on that feature for the forum, it was after playing "Metal of Honor" online for about 3 hours. I guess I still had "frag" on my mind. :mrgreen:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

js said:


> :anim_lol:
> 
> I'll fix it in a little while... When I worked on that feature for the forum, it was after playing "Metal of Honor" online for about 3 hours. I guess I still had "frag" on my mind. :mrgreen:


I think thats "Medal of Honor"

Sorry. Don't you hate a smartass that is always looking for fault? I know I do! :smt075


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

James NM said:


> I think thats "Medal of Honor"
> 
> Sorry. Don't you hate a smartass that is always looking for fault? I know I do! :smt075


:smt033


----------

